# Happy Atheist Day, to my Atheist Friends



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Psalm 14:1 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good. 

--------

Psalm 53:1 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. Corrupt are they, and have done abominable iniquity: there is none that doeth good. 



This being Fool's Day, . . . just wanted to send out a greeting to all my atheist friends, . . . as well as a short, 2 verse, sermonette. May you have a good day, . . . and may you come to see the "Light".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I must add that we will pray for them often.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They don't believe but yet they take HolyDay (holiday) pay and time off, my definition of atheist is Hippocrate, their day will come when they will pay that all back.......mtc.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

John 3:16


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

To truthfully claim to be an atheist a person needs to provide some conclusive proof they have taken a tour of the Universe and failed to find God or a reasonable facsimile thereof. So since none of them can offer that proof...the deepest an unsaved heathen can sink into unbelief is to be an "agnostic" which means they dont know what they believe and are too lazy to figure it out. 
Have found out through trial an error..those who claim to be atheists are mad at God about something. Usually the untimely death of a loved one..a child most of the time... or they had some strenuous physical/mental/sexual childhood abuse. Its very hard to get a notion of a loving Heavenly Father for them who never had an earthly model


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me,
I once was lost, but now am found
Was blind but now I see."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sing it Brother!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> the deepest an unsaved heathen can sink into unbelief is to be an "agnostic" which means they dont know what they believe and are too lazy to figure it out.


That's me. Except I don't believe I'm lazy. I've decided I'll never know for sure, and have decided to put mental effort elsewhere.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> That's me. Except I don't believe I'm lazy. I've decided I'll never know for sure, and have decided to put mental effort elsewhere.


Prayers for you my Brother. For one of my hopes is that all who I enjoy bantering with on the PF will spend eternity with me in God's Great Land. It would be an honor, SGG, for you to be included in that eternity.

Read A Case For Christ if you haven't and spend some time thinking about your eternity. There are many other books but you might like this one. I think they are making a movie about it so read the book before Hollywood fuchs up the book. https://www.amazon.com/Case-Christ-Journalists-Personal-Investigation/dp/0310339308

Thanks.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Prayers for you my Brother. For one of my hopes is that all who I enjoy bantering with on the PF will spend eternity with me in God's Great Land. It would be an honor, SGG, for you to be included in that eternity.
> 
> Read A Case For Christ if you haven't and spend some time thinking about your eternity. There are many other books but you might like this one. I think they are making a movie about it so read the book before Hollywood fuchs up the book. https://www.amazon.com/Case-Christ-Journalists-Personal-Investigation/dp/0310339308
> 
> Thanks.


Well I definitely appreciate that Slip!

I was raised with the KJV bible and even have accepted Jesus as my savior. But that was when I was young, forced into it, nothing else to do. Felt real tho. So I'll be there. IF it's real.
But I like sinning. So, hopefully heaven isn't real bcuz I don't want to answer for a lot of stuff haha
I just try to do what I can/want now, bcz this is it as far as I will ever KNOW, while I'm still alive


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Heaven will be filled with Sinners Like Me...But thankfully there will be one Man who didn't sin...We will call him Teacher amongst other things. Our sins will be forgiven too. Ain't that cool?

Slippy Approved!



SGG said:


> Well I definitely appreciate that Slip!
> 
> I was raised with the KJV bible and even have accepted Jesus as my savior. But that was when I was young, forced into it, nothing else to do. Felt real tho. So I'll be there. IF it's real.
> But I like sinning. So, hopefully heaven isn't real bcuz I don't want to answer for a lot of stuff haha
> I just try to do what I can/want now, bcz this is it as far as I will ever KNOW, while I'm still alive


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> Well I definitely appreciate that Slip!
> 
> I was raised with the KJV bible and even have accepted Jesus as my savior. But that was when I was young, forced into it, nothing else to do. Felt real tho. So I'll be there. IF it's real.
> But I like sinning. So, hopefully heaven isn't real bcuz I don't want to answer for a lot of stuff haha
> I just try to do what I can/want now, bcz this is it as far as I will ever KNOW, while I'm still alive


Hey SGG, trust me Bro its real. Start seeking and putting in some effort and you will then see much. Its kinda like preppin', get started now and stay the course.

You see God works different than Man's show me first mindset then I will believe. God asks you to demonstrate faith first, then the rewards are unmeasurable.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!


FNS, why so facetious? Are you upset at something?

Have you sincerely studied the Bible? If not, please do. My prayers for you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!


You may want to look at islam. They are, after all, highly regarded by the left. The left does say they are the religion of peace and tolerance.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Flint'n'steel said:
> 
> 
> > Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!
> ...


 Facetious... Big word for a Christian. But you see facetious means to make fun of serious issues but Christianity isn't a serious thing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey SGG...give this place a look. One of my favorite astrophysicists. Go over there and hit the I Doubt..button.
Reasons To Believe : Where Modern Science & Faith Converge


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread makes me want to drink something strong.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> This thread makes me want to drink something strong.


Naw, you ignore idiots. Or have fun with them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point TG. A big old slug of Ruskie Tater juice would taste mighty good right now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!


Son .... your about to piss me off. Nonetheless I will pray you step out into the light and find your way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like our new pal might need to be exorcised of a few demons. The small demons can be coughed up into a hanky..but the big ones requires them to be spit into the big mop bucket. 
Welcome to Exposing Truth Ministries | Houston Texas


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!


I guess I do not understand. If we "Crustians" find life becomes a whole lot easier after accepting Christ, what do you care? We are not forcing anything on you. Why all the scorn?

Is it that you feel you might be a believer but you are pissed off at God because He gave you an unusually small pecker or something?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Facetious... Big word for a Christian. But you see facetious means to make fun of serious issues but Christianity isn't a serious thing.


Think for a moment, here.
Yeah, I know that can be a totally new concept for a liberal, but try.

If I spend my life trying to live as Jesus wants me to, and when I die I find out there really is no Jesus, what have I lost? Nothing.
If you spend your life ignoring Jesus, doing whatever you wish, and when you die discover Jesus is real, what have you lost? Everything.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Think for a moment, here.
> Yeah, I know that can be a totally new concept for a liberal, but try.
> 
> If I spend my life trying to live as Jesus wants me to, and when I die I find out there really is no Jesus, what have I lost? Nothing.
> If you spend your life ignoring Jesus, doing whatever you wish, and when you die discover Jesus is real, what have you lost? Everything.


^^^ What he said :vs_clap: Definitely worth repeating.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Think for a moment, here.
> Yeah, I know that can be a totally new concept for a liberal, but try.
> 
> If I spend my life trying to live as Jesus wants me to, and when I die I find out there really is no Jesus, what have I lost? Nothing.
> If you spend your life ignoring Jesus, doing whatever you wish, and when you die discover Jesus is real, what have you lost? Everything.


The other side simply refers you to "Pascal's Wager", and assumes because there is a name for it, it must mean there is no logic to the decision.
Still, the thinking is sound. With no risk involved, why not believe?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!


I don't take kindly to you defaming my saviour! Peddle your b.s. elsewhere. Doesn't happen often to me, but you touched a nerve.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Some people cannot resist mocking for attention. Lonely desperate souls. Best to ignore them.


The really sad part is they check to see who responded to the post. It makes them feel like someone has paid them notice.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Facetious... Big word for a Christian. But you see facetious means to make fun of serious issues but Christianity isn't a serious thing.


Flint you need to see the light bro.... As you know, you won't see the light unless you are in darkness.

So here's what you do... One night when everyone is in bed asleep, just go out in the middle of a lonely highway. Look up at the stars and enjoy their beauty and try praying a little. I guarantee you that lights will come to you. And when you see them, embrace them with open arms.

You may fall asleep in a trance like state, but when you wake up, you will see angels wearing all white, giving you so much care and attention. Tell all your friends about it flint, tell them to try it with you...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Psalm 14:1 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


Amen Brother Dwight...and for the Atheist...sorry ya'll have nothing better to look forward to.....g'luck with that.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> To truthfully claim to be an atheist a person needs to provide some conclusive proof they have taken a tour of the Universe and failed to find God or a reasonable facsimile thereof. So since none of them can offer that proof...the deepest an unsaved heathen can sink into unbelief is to be an "agnostic" which means they dont know what they believe and are too lazy to figure it out.
> Have found out through trial an error..those who claim to be atheists are mad at God about something. Usually the untimely death of a loved one..a child most of the time... or they had some strenuous physical/mental/sexual childhood abuse. Its very hard to get a notion of a loving Heavenly Father for them who never had an earthly model


<ramble>

Bigwheel, this is completely false, and stems from a misunderstanding of what he word atheist means.

a·the·ist (ˈāTHēəst/)
noun
a person who disbelieves or lacks belief in the existence of God or gods.

We all should have learned that adding "a" to the front of a word makes it the opposite of the original world. Since a "theist" is simply "someone with theistic belief", an atheist is simply "someone *without* theistic belief."

An atheist does *have to prove, or even say, "There is no God or gods", only that "I do not have any belief in any God or gods."

Atheists and Agnostics are not the same thing. Agnostics are the opposite of the the Gnostic movement. Gnosticism actually came form religious movements (originating from Judaism IIRC), and they prized knowledge among other things. They believed that through study and faith and works, the Divine spark could lead them to all knowledge. Adding that "a" to the word flipped it. Agnostics believed that there were certain things that were simply unknowable, or that thy didn't/couldn't know it. By extension people that say "God/gods may exist, I'm open tot he possibility but I don't know" started calling themselves agnostics.

Remember that just like there are different types of Christians, there are different types of atheists.

I know plenty of Christians that are so bloody ignorant of the world around them, and even of their own religion and holy books, that they say the down right stupidest things, and they believe them wholly. Quoting dumb-assed things and saying they're from the bible when they totally aren't. Why? Because they have never even read the book! Do I, as an atheist, hold these people up as an example as to what it means to be "Christian?" No. I have learned through more positive examples that idiots are everywhere, in every religion, political party, movement, etc, and they only define it if we let them.

I know some atheists that are absolute idiots, and I refuse to have anything to do with them. The things they say and believe (especially politically) not only bother me, but often make me worry for the future of humanity.

On the flip side, I have a few atheist friends (although I admit we are in the minority in the atheist community) that are as big of Constitutional Constructionists as I.

Point is, you simply cannot, with any kind of intellectual honesty, paint entire groups of people with such a wide brush. Also, it is difficult to impossible for me, as a non-christian, to say what it means to be a Christian. If you are honest, it would be equally difficult to impossible for a Christian to say what it means to be an atheist.

My wife, my in-laws, and they entire family are Christian. My children are raised as Christians (faith-based matters taught by my wife and her side of the family), and they know that I am a non-believer. some day, they'll make their own decision about faith, and I'll happily respect whatever decision they make. It's their personal choice, and I wouldn't dream of forcing[ them to believe, or pretend to believe, one way or another.

I can safely say that I know people, in both religious and non-religious circles, they would 100% be just fine with forcing other people to believe they same way they do. To me, hat's just wrong.

</ramble>*


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I cant believe there is an atheist day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I guess I do not understand. If we "Crustians" find life becomes a whole lot easier after accepting Christ, what do you care? We are not forcing anything on you. Why all the scorn?
> 
> Is it that you feel you might be a believer but you are pissed off at God because He gave you an unusually small pecker or something?


I'll put 50 bucks on the pecker. :vs_cool:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Egyas said:


> <ramble>
> 
> Bigwheel, this is completely false, and stems from a misunderstanding of what he word atheist means.
> 
> ...


*

I am curious here ...... not speaking on raising one's children, but adults only, how does one force their belief's on another adult?? It is a choice one has to make individually isn't it?

Of course Christian's share their faith as instructed in the Bible so as to spread the word and to provide the opportunity for acceptance, but they do not force another to accept Christianity, much the same as one with an alternative lifestyle flaunts their differentness in public. Agreed?*


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am curious here ...... not speaking on raising one's children, but adults only, how does one force their belief's on another adult?? It is a choice one has to make individually isn't it?


A Watchman,

Throughout history many religions have tried to force their faith onto others. Christianity was no different (mostly Catholicism). Many people were put to death throughout the world by those that sought to "civilize" other nations. Many examples abound, but just some would include the Spanish conquistadors, the US government forcing Christianity onto the Native populations here, The Catholic/Protestant conflicts in Europe, etc. We also have religions like Islam where many followers (indeed even entire countries) have a "convert or die" mentality that is VERY real to this very day.

Now, let me be clear. I *do not* believe that today's Christians, or at least the vast majority of them, have the same mentality that they did in the middle ages. I cite it in this case only as a historical reference to answer your question about how one's faith can be forced onto another adult.

A more modern example could be found in some of the discussions I have had with my wife. Here's an example... She believes in schools allowing prayer. This may shock you, but so do I. Where we differ is that I believe that schools need to be tolerant of individuals praying (ie: Little Jimmy bowing his head and praying before the game, a big test where he asks God to help him remember Geometry proofs, etc), and not a school led prayer. My wife has often said "Well, the majority of people in the US are Christian, so they (meaning non-Christians) just need to get over the fact that we want a Christian prayer led in our schools." When I ask her what denomination of Christian prayer, such as "Do you want a Catholic specific prayer?" or "Well, what about something that is specific to Mormonism, or Jehovah's Witness or Seventh Day Advantisim?" she says no because they are different in ways than her Presbyterian beliefs. Then I say "OK, what if we had to move to Dearborn, Mi or Minneapolis. MN, and our school district was one of the ones that is now majority Muslim? Would you support your tax dollars going to a school-led muslim prayer?" She's against that too becuase of the obvious and important differences between Islam and Christianity.

Now obviously, I'm mixing arguments a bit into tax-payer led religion vs "forced beliefs" so it's not really apples-to-apples. I fully admit that. I am using this example only to show how even my wife, who is a VERY reasonable person, can default to accepting a law that allows something like state-led prayer for a specific flavor of a specific religion because she fully believes that her religion is right, true, and just. After much discussion, and stopping and thinking of the situation from a "Well how would you feel if..." point of view, she is reasonable enough to see the other sides and realize that perhaps, just perhaps, a more neutral path at the government level is better for all. And that parents and churches need to be more active in their communities to spread the faith, and not rely on government at any level to do it.



A Watchman said:


> Of course Christian's share their faith as instructed in the Bible so as to spread the word and to provide the opportunity for acceptance, but they do not force another to accept Christianity, much the same as one with an alternative lifestyle flaunts their differentness in public. Agreed?


Agreed! Well, mostly. Even though I am a non-believer, I'm not an idiot. I wholeheartedly accept and understand that our western culture was grounded in Judaeo-Christian values. As such, "alternative lifestyles" are acceptable only in so far as they do not threaten to destabilize or destroy the culture as a whole.

Just as an example, let's look at atheism (since it directly applies to me). I will stand shoulder-to-shoulder with my Christian and Jewish brothers and sisters to fight for their rights to worship, and to fight the militant leftist atheists that want to basically destroy American culture in favor of multiculturalism and globalism. They have this asinine (IMO) belief that there is nothing superior or even better to our system, despite the proven fact that in a short period of time (from a historical perspective) we rose to become a super-power. Obviously, something was working just fine, and the more the leftists (and sadly the vast majority of my fellow atheists are ardent leftists) tinker with it, the weaker and weaker we become. So there are limits. But honestly, it has less to do with the lack of belief than it does _where that lack of belief comes from_. Most atheists are leftists to start, and that mindset is, IMO, easier to be shaped to reject the concept of God, because it represents something that they cannot control. As such, they want to reject it, just like they reject liberty, etc, *because they cannot control these things.* Some of us Constitution loving atheists, and there are an all too precious few of us, understand that the Constitution not only protects us, but protects believers as well. Even fewer atheists out there understand that the very people that wrote the constitution (including the 1st amendment) also supported a state sponsored religion in many of the original stat Constitutions. They would benefit greatly from reading Sen. Mike Lee's fantastic book "Our Lost Constitution".

So should we accept atheism? Yes, in so far as we accept that people have a right to believe differently then we may. Should we accept a complete rejection of the Judaeo-Christian values that founded america? No. Without them, we wouldn't have our government or our system of laws.

It's early for me here. Am I making sense or am I just rambling again? lol


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Being ex military, I couldn't care less of your religious, or non religious backgrounds. As long as we are seeking same outcome during evolution while serving.
Now, I have always asked people to educate me on their religions, from liberalism to Agnostics types, just understand why they believe in their beliefs, as they are all beliefs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Egyas said:


> A Watchman,
> 
> Throughout history many religions have tried to force their faith onto others. Christianity was no different (mostly Catholicism). Many people were put to death throughout the world by those that sought to "civilize" other nations. Many examples abound, but just some would include the Spanish conquistadors, the US government forcing Christianity onto the Native populations here, The Catholic/Protestant conflicts in Europe, etc. We also have religions like Islam where many followers (indeed even entire countries) have a "convert or die" mentality that is VERY real to this very day.
> 
> ...


Egyas,

I would strongly suggest that you have a very accurate handle on the constitutional rights of believers as well as the rights of non believers. I would like to thank you for taking the time to illustrate your thoughts in a rational manner. It is my sincere hope that someone will read your post and be enabled to clearly rationale religious freedom as well as you do. :vs_clap: :vs_peace:


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Egyas,
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you have a very accurate handle on the constitutional rights of believers as well as the rights of non believers. I would like to thank you for taking the time to illustrate your thoughts in a rational manner. It is my sincere hope that someone will read your post and be enabled to clearly rationale religious freedom as well as you do. :vs_clap: :vs_peace:


Thank you.  :vs_cocktail:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Heaven will be filled with Sinners Like Me...But thankfully there will be one Man who didn't sin...We will call him Teacher amongst other things. Our sins will be forgiven too. Ain't that cool?
> 
> Slippy Approved!


Just now finding this thread. 
I cannot find the exact quote but DL Moody once said;

When I get to heaven I won't see some that I thought would be there. Then I will see some there I didn't think would be there. But the greatest miracle will be, that I'm there!

Please pardon the very poor recollection.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Facetious... Big word for a Christian. But you see facetious means to make fun of serious issues but Christianity isn't a serious thing.


WOW.! That is one of the most asinine comments I have ever seen posted.

I would elaborate further, however I discern that there is no teaching to be done here because you obviously don't have even a basic understanding history, culture or even the wisdom to learn it.

Bless your Heart Grasshopper...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Happy fool's day to you Crustians. Praise jeebus!





Flint'n'steel said:


> Facetious... Big word for a Christian. But you see facetious means to make fun of serious issues but Christianity isn't a serious thing.


Its time like this ..... when I am unsuccessfully searching for the appropriate emoticon in the PF supplied menu that resembles a "Dick With Ears", that I must simply pray.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

Nevermind understood religion. I guess it helps people through life, gives people hope, etc. But it's not my particular cup of tea. I don't knock anyone that's for it, but it's just not for me. 

Like vegetarians, they have their reasons and many of them might make sense, but I'm simply not interested. 

More power to those of you who follow (and practice) a religion and if it helps you through your life, stick with it.


----------

